# To All First Time Gun Buyers



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I haven't been on here for awhile, just wanted to post something up.

To all you first time gun buyers who keep blowing up these forums:

1) Get a Glock
2) Oh you don't like Glock, still get one
3) You won't get a Glock... Get a Sig / HK
4) You can't afford the Sig or the HK, get a Smith
5) You don't want a Smith either? Dang your picky
6) Okay you can get the Springfield XDms ( I think they are ugly )
7) Hey did you hear about Glock?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm a little confused here.

Are you saying that they should get a Glock? :watching:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Glocks are overrated...... They are a decent weapon but they are not the "holy grail" of weapons...

Truthfully there is *no * weapon that is the "holy grail"...........


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> Glocks are overrated...... They are a decent weapon but they are not the "holy grail" of weapons...
> 
> Truthfully there is *no * weapon that is the "holy grail"...........


the AKM is the holy grail of firearms, but since this is a handgun forum......

get a Glock. you can't go wrong because it is the holy grail of handguns.

rayer:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

When you clean your "Holy Grail" Glock, do you have to use holy water? :smt083
Must any special prayers be said? rayer:

Supplementary Question (for 10 points): Does *Jake* have enough experience with pistols, to so unreservedly recommend Glock? :yawinkle:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Another brainwashed Glock owner, lol.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> When you clean your "Holy Grail" Glock, do you have to use holy water? :smt083


no, a spit shine will do. :smt033


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Another brainwashed Glock owner, lol.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ruger?


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like ObamaCare. Just get what we say. You want to put some thought into this decision? Whoops, nope. Your needs and preferences might be different from what I think they ought to be? Pshaw. What about the reality that there are myriad differences, both great and subtle, between and among the substantial number of firearms available on the market? Nuts! Get what we say!


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

the point the OP is trying to make *is* funny though.

folks come here and ask "what should i get?" and folks give then a myriad of ideas and suggestions only to be shot down with "oh i heard those suck" or "those are awfully expensive".

so why do they ask if they already have these preconceived notions? really? and why do we take the time to suggest things just to be shot down? i vicious circle i say!

i own Sigs, Steyrs, Smiths, Glocks and CZs. what do i grab on the way out the door? generally a Glock, sometimes a Smith. maybe i drank the Glock koolaid but i don't think so. they are not the end all and neither is the 1911. it is my choice and others have theirs.

the AKM *is* the end all tho! nuthin better!

:mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

So.......let's all just recommend a Hi-Point to all that ask about a first gun.

They're cheap and they suck. Nothing to debate about that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> So.......let's all just recommend a Hi-Point to all that ask about a first gun.
> 
> They're cheap and they suck. Nothing to debate about that. :mrgreen:


Nope. Sorry. Hi-Point guns have their uses:
• Small-boat anchor
• Blunt-instrument defense against sharks

In truth, I've never owned one. I've never even fired one.
But lots of moderately-experienced people have said that they're accurate enough, are heavy enough to reduce felt recoil, and last long enough, to be pretty good "learners' guns."
Can anybody say the same for Glocks?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ They make excellent wheel chocks for RV's or trailers as well.

On a serious note... no one in my area even carries Hi-Points.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, I'll pass


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

i saw a Hi-Point at a gun show once but that's the closest i've ever come.

i didn't touch it though 'cause i didn't want any cooties!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

> Okay you can get the Springfield XDms (I think they are ugly)


Like Gaston's brainchild is the epitome firearms beauty?:anim_lol:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> ...
> Truthfully there is *no * weapon that is the "holy grail"...........


What if you get clubbed with THE Holy Grail?


----------



## tntviper1 (Apr 20, 2013)

hi jake i fixed your post for you as i am a newb on this forum



jakeleinen1 said:


> I haven't been on here for awhile, just wanted to post something up.
> 
> To all you first time gun buyers who keep blowing up these forums:
> 
> ...




also after only 2 days here Steve M1911A1 cracks me up. easily my favorite member so far


----------



## Trev1337 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've shot some Glocks and I can't see why people like them so much. My chief is a "Glock Man" if you will and he keeps pressuring me and saying I should get one. I don't like the recoil and I'm not a fan of the trigger safety. As this is all personal opinion, I'm just stating that I don't know why one would want a gun with that much recoil. I'd much rather prefer a heavier, sturdier gun. Not saying Glocks aren't "sturdy" because I know they can handle a large amount of physical damage, simply stating that I'd prefer something with a bit more...structure? I suppose that'd be the word I'm looking for.


----------

